# I luv Androids



## Fernando

Smart phone talk:

I've got a Motorola Droid X, Rooted, Deodexed, Custom ROM installed and it's awesome!

I like the fact that you can customize an Android phone specifically to your liking...from the Wallpaper to the Icons to the notifications to the status bar! 







Anyone else have an Android??

Edit: Oops my bad...I might be in the wrong Topic =P


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I have heard that they are awesome. Is it user friendly? That's what I love about my iPhone and Mac products in general, you do not have to be a geek to utilize all the features.


----------



## Tom

What? We speak English here on this forum. Can someone under 20 years old explain what he just said?


----------



## B K

I have the Droid X just got a trident case for it 

How did you get it customized.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Tom said:


> What? We speak English here on this forum. Can someone under 20 years old explain what he just said?



Since I am the big 3-0 I can explain. He is just talking about his new cell phone. It is a smart phone comparable to a blackberry or an iPhone.


----------



## onarock

I'm with you Tom, I couldnt even pronounce one of those words and I could even begin to tell anyone their significance. I have an LG flip phone, not "smart" and no keyboard, so texting is almost out of the question.




Tom said:


> What? We speak English here on this forum. Can someone under 20 years old explain what he just said?


----------



## Tom

onarock said:


> I'm with you Tom, I couldnt even pronounce one of those words and I could even begin to tell anyone their significance. I have an LG flip phone, not "smart" and no keyboard, so texting is almost out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We speak English here on this forum. Can someone under 20 years old explain what he just said?
Click to expand...


Me too! I thinks its the 8300 or 8600 or something like that...

I like the new phones too. I'm just funnin' a little. Strongly considering the iPhone, now that Verizon has it. Its just the "data" plan is ANOTHER $30 bucks a month on top of everything else. THEN its ANOTHER $20 a month if I want to use my phone as a wireless "hotspot". That's $600 bucks a year, plus there's probably a ton of hidden fees, taxes and add ons...


----------



## coreyc

onarock said:


> I'm with you Tom, I couldnt even pronounce one of those words and I could even begin to tell anyone their significance. I have an LG flip phone, not "smart" and no keyboard, so texting is almost out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We speak English here on this forum. Can someone under 20 years old explain what he just said?
Click to expand...


Hey Onarock what's texting?


----------



## Fernando

Haha sorry guys. Yes the Android phone is very user friendly. I agree w/ you my experience with MAC products have been nothing but good. However, when It came to a "Smart phone" I found that the Android operating system just fit my style.

@Bill if you visit www.mydroidworld.com you'll find a very friendly forum group that are always willing to get you involved in the "rooting" process.

Rooting is another term for Hacking or in the iPhone world its similar to "Jailbreaking" w/ out the stealing of paid apps 

When you Root the phone you can install another developers Theme that he's created with special features and what not. 

What I love most about my particular phone aside from all the customization is the camera. I've got an 8 Mega pixel camera w/ dual flash and all the photos I've taken of Andy are from my phone. 

all those other terms are just words to describe a certain process of rooting. It's fairly easy...I learned a lot on the forum just like I did here about my Tort!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I have seriously considered jail breaking my iPhone so that I could use my Ipad wherever I want but I just can't get past the term, it sounds so bad!! 

That is really great about the quality of pics that you can take on your droid!


----------



## Fernando

Tom said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you Tom, I couldnt even pronounce one of those words and I could even begin to tell anyone their significance. I have an LG flip phone, not "smart" and no keyboard, so texting is almost out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We speak English here on this forum. Can someone under 20 years old explain what he just said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too! I thinks its the 8300 or 8600 or something like that...
> 
> I like the new phones too. I'm just funnin' a little. Strongly considering the iPhone, now that Verizon has it. Its just the "data" plan is ANOTHER $30 bucks a month on top of everything else. THEN its ANOTHER $20 a month if I want to use my phone as a wireless "hotspot". That's $600 bucks a year, plus there's probably a ton of hidden fees, taxes and add ons...
Click to expand...


I hear ya. It gets pretty pricey...me being who I am (I consider myself pretty Tech Savvy) I have to jump on the band wagon when It comes to high tech phones and what not. So unfortunately I'm paying for the $30 plus my wifes smart phone. Actually it's not too bad since my company gives us a 20% discount on a VZW phone bill. 

I'll be purchasing the iPad 2 when it's released in the next couple months...I've saved for it 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have seriously considered jail breaking my iPhone so that I could use my Ipad wherever I want but I just can't get past the term, it sounds so bad!!
> 
> That is really great about the quality of pics that you can take on your droid!




I'd be careful with jail breaking w/ the new software update from what I've heard. If you have any Ebooks purchased it won't allow you to open them up anymore if you jailbroke your phone...just fyi =) 


"Have you heard? The iPhone is now available on Verizon...except it comes with a cool new feature. You can now make phone calls" 

=P


----------



## Robert

For me, the simplicity of going from iMac to iPad to iPhone is super smooth. I've purchased every iPhone and the iPad on their release day and will continue to do so. 

That being said, the customizability of the android is certainly appealing.


----------



## 68merc

I love my Droid X. It does more stuff than I will even know! The camera is great but not so good in low light....


----------



## Robert

fmadrigal said:


> "Have you heard? The iPhone is now available on Verizon...except it comes with a cool new feature. You can now make phone calls"



I'm in the minority, of the minority, of the minority: I love ATT and have had a better experience with them than I did with Verizon or Sprint!

I fell into ATT by chance. I had become a Cingular customer after cursing Verizon forever after they screwed me for the last time! When ATT bought Cingular I was expecting terrible results. So far, I'm then only person I know who loves ATT and has never once had a problem with them. Do I drop calls? Certainly, but I don't believe any travelling cell user on any network that doesn't drop a call now and again. I use an average of 3500 minutes per month, on the road, and I drop maybe two or three calls per month. I'm ok with that. As for customer service, support, replacements when needed, etc I have had nothing but great experiences with ATT. But again, I've never heard anyone else with that same experience.


----------



## Tom

*


fmadrigal said:



"Have you heard? The iPhone is now available on Verizon...except it comes with a cool new feature. You can now make phone calls"

Click to expand...


Now THAT'S funny!*


----------



## Fernando

Those are just some themes I've done to my phone over the last year or so


----------



## Robert

Fernando:

Have you noticed any drop in network speed on your Android lately? A friend of mine feels that his Android has slowed, that the entire Verizon network has slowed, since Verizon got such a huge influx of new customers when iPhone came on board. Just wondering. 

On a separate note, I am a free market capitalist. The more competition, the better the products. The Android is an awesome phone, and I think it will only help to increase Apples ingenuity and vice versa. 

I'm also interested to see where Nokia will come into the mix with their new deal with Windows. They are a powerhouse company and I think they will enter the smart phone market with a full head of steam. 

In the end, more phones for us to spend more money on!


----------



## Angi

My husband just got the droid. His company switched to Verizon. He keeps talking to it and it really annoys me. I keep saying WHAT! and he will say I am texting. I don't get it. I text so I don't bother people. He tells his phone to text for him. As long as I have my qwerty keyboard I am good. I don't need anything else on my phone


----------



## Fernando

CtTortoise said:


> Fernando:
> 
> Have you noticed any drop in network speed on your Android lately? A friend of mine feels that his Android has slowed, that the entire Verizon network has slowed, since Verizon got such a huge influx of new customers when iPhone came on board. Just wondering.
> 
> On a separate note, I am a free market capitalist. The more competition, the better the products. The Android is an awesome phone, and I think it will only help to increase Apples ingenuity and vice versa.
> 
> I'm also interested to see where Nokia will come into the mix with their new deal with Windows. They are a powerhouse company and I think they will enter the smart phone market with a full head of steam.
> 
> In the end, more phones for us to spend more money on!




I totally agree with you. Google creating android as a free open source operating system was the best thing to hit the phone cell phone market since PDA's in my opinion. It's also given smaller phone manufactures the oportunity to build their name. Along with cell phone competition comes the TAB/iPad market...that's a whole other story! 

Nokia just lost the cell phone battle to Apple recently and they are now 2nd, I BELIEVE, then comes Google/Android and RIM (blackberry). 




CtTortoise said:


> Fernando:
> 
> Have you noticed any drop in network speed on your Android lately? A friend of mine feels that his Android has slowed, that the entire Verizon network has slowed, since Verizon got such a huge influx of new customers when iPhone came on board. Just wondering.



In regards to loss in network speed, I haven't seen any change. But I wouldn't doubt there could be some in the Metro Areas where there is way more smart phone/data usage. 

But I don't doubt VZW expected that and might have put more money towards that research.


----------



## Robert

By any chance can you run orig Nintendo ROM emulators on that baby? That is one thing I wish I had for my iPad.


----------



## Fernando

CtTortoise said:


> By any chance can you run orig Nintendo ROM emulators on that baby? That is one thing I wish I had for my iPad.



Yes!! I've had Nintendo, Supernintendo, Gameboy and Sega Genesis on my Droid. 

with my 4.3 inch screen and multi touch display it's FUN!


----------



## Robert

Damn damn damn. Jealousy is now in full effect! I've thought about doing it on my iPad and using the wii controller as a wired controller, but I just can't bring myself to jailbreak the iPad. 

Multiple rom emulators = +1 for droid


----------



## Fernando

Regarding the iPad...how do you like it? Any regrets? Will you be buying the 2nd generation this year?


----------



## Robert

I absolutely love the iPad. Perfect for general media consumption. I work in sales and travel to different ORs. it is the perfect medium for carrying surgical techniques, technical manuals etc. Large enough for nice images and easy readability of tech manuals. Good reader is a nice app for PDF transfer. 

I also love to read on it. I didn't think I would but I am addicted to the ability to look up words in instant dictionary etc. (I prefer the kindle app to other reading apps currently.)

Handbrake has made for easy addition of movies. 

Battery life has been great. Much better than I had expected. 

I don't mind the keyboard because I am used to iPhone style keyboard. 

Overall I couldn't be happier. I use it everyday and there is nothing that I would change about it. 

Will I buy version 2? Hell yes I will!


----------



## Jharris1385

Droid Incredible user and love it....other than putting new themes on your screen what are the other benefits of rooting your phone?


----------



## Fernando

Jharris1385 said:


> Droid Incredible user and love it....other than putting new themes on your screen what are the other benefits of rooting your phone?



You can delete any app from your phone like pre installed 'bloatware' to save space and install developed apps that can speed up cpu speeds. My droid x runs about 1.3 ghz


----------



## zzzdanz

There's forums for cell phones?!?!?!?!...My wife got blackberry's for us and the kids from her work.I've had nextel for yrs. and was cool with it.I'll never use all the junk in this phone,or send text,or w/e...I hate the phone (in general) and probally never go over 15mins a month.

My buddy works for Verizon and dropped off a bunch of new phones last week.I haven't even looked at them.Ya have to work at NASA to figure out all these things.


----------



## Mao Senpai

I've had an iphone jailbroken and unlocked... thought it was great till it really started to **** me off. While the operating system on the Android side keeps getting better and better... on the apple side it gets worse and worse almost forcing you to get a new phone. Now I have the G2, I love it! No more itunes. THANK GOD. I just like how I can drag and drop video's, music, pictures... on any computer without having to use itunes.


----------



## Chifte

Mao Senpai said:


> on the apple side it gets worse and worse almost forcing you to get a new phone.



I think the iPhone is a great tool, but only while Apple 100% supports it, once they have a new product come along they ever so slowly sabotage the older versions.

iOS4 has all bout slowed my 3G phone to a crawl, apps that once opened in half a second take 5-10, texting and scrolling can cause the phone to freeze for up to 30 seconds. And it' s a wide spread problem to boot, it's all just Apples way of saying "Upgrade!".


----------



## zoogrl

I'm with Verizon & currently have a blackberry storm, which I am not impressed with. It's slow, no space to hold any apps & I don't feel like I get my $30 a month in smartphone fun! I am eligible for an upgrade & am currently debating between the iphone & the android. I wanted to wait & see if they had any issues after the iphone release & also see if their rates are going to go up. I don't want to sign another 2 year contract & then have the rates go up on smartphones. And I don't want to get another phone & then have the same problem as I have with my blackberry. The Android is $100 cheaper than the iphone would be, but I like that with the iphone you can play games with friends on any network. Anyone know if you can do that with different phones? Like I have a droid & my sister has an iphone & we both have the same app words with friends, could we still play together?


----------



## Robert

Words Woth Friends makes the additional $100 well worth it


----------



## Fernando

zoogrl said:


> I'm with Verizon & currently have a blackberry storm, which I am not impressed with. It's slow, no space to hold any apps & I don't feel like I get my $30 a month in smartphone fun! I am eligible for an upgrade & am currently debating between the iphone & the android. I wanted to wait & see if they had any issues after the iphone release & also see if their rates are going to go up. I don't want to sign another 2 year contract & then have the rates go up on smartphones. And I don't want to get another phone & then have the same problem as I have with my blackberry. The Android is $100 cheaper than the iphone would be, but I like that with the iphone you can play games with friends on any network. Anyone know if you can do that with different phones? Like I have a droid & my sister has an iphone & we both have the same app words with friends, could we still play together?




Yes words w/ friends was actually just released a week ago. It is playable with both networks/phones. There are other games that are making a transition as well along with texting apps like "kik" Similar to blackberry messanger it uses DATA rather then your texting plan...saving you money so you may even lower your plan if your other friends family have the same app for their iphone or android. 




CtTortoise said:


> Words Woth Friends makes the additional $100 well worth it



hahaha...so I guess you won't have to pay that extra $100.

Also, regarding the price plan for smart phones..I don't believe the carrier is allowed to force an increase of rates on your phone mid term if your plan is already active. So if you purchase a smart phone with the current data plan they can't increase the price on you until you renew with them. So its better now then later IMO. But I don't think the rate will increase on 3G service and data for smart phones...you do however have to pay extra for 4G service ($10)


----------



## Mao Senpai

Chifte said:


> Mao Senpai said:
> 
> 
> 
> on the apple side it gets worse and worse almost forcing you to get a new phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the iPhone is a great tool, but only while Apple 100% supports it, once they have a new product come along they ever so slowly sabotage the older versions.
> 
> iOS4 has all bout slowed my 3G phone to a crawl, apps that once opened in half a second take 5-10, texting and scrolling can cause the phone to freeze for up to 30 seconds. And it' s a wide spread problem to boot, it's all just Apples way of saying "Upgrade!".
Click to expand...


Yes that's exactly what happened. My phone was great at 2.2 and now with 3.0 and I haven't even tried iOS4 since at 3.0 my phone is BARELY useable. It went from a decent device to some junk I just want to stab a pen through. Not to mention some of the app's force you to upgrade the OS which is pretty retarded. Ah well those are the old days. Now for the better OS systems. So far I'm pretty happy with my tmobile 4g speeds... it's faster than what I previously had for the house the dsl... funny how it by AT&T--both their phone and home internet is slow.


----------



## Marty333

Im under 20 and am totally confused  i have a little texting phone and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Fernando

Marty333 said:


> Im under 20 and am totally confused  i have a little texting phone and I'm happy with that.



I used to be content with that...until the smart phone world opened up the world to me at my finger tips on the GO! 

It's good and it's bad haha...


----------



## Robert

fmadrigal said:


> Marty333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im under 20 and am totally confused  i have a little texting phone and I'm happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be content with that...until the smart phone world opened up the world to me at my finger tips on the GO!
> 
> It's good and it's bad haha...
Click to expand...


Agree 100%. I used to be content waiting until I got hom nto check my email.....


----------



## Fernando

CtTortoise said:


> fmadrigal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im under 20 and am totally confused  i have a little texting phone and I'm happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be content with that...until the smart phone world opened up the world to me at my finger tips on the GO!
> 
> It's good and it's bad haha...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree 100%. I used to be content waiting until I got hom nto check my email.....
Click to expand...



hahaha 

+1


----------



## zoogrl

fmadrigal said:


> zoogrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Verizon & currently have a blackberry storm, which I am not impressed with. It's slow, no space to hold any apps & I don't feel like I get my $30 a month in smartphone fun! I am eligible for an upgrade & am currently debating between the iphone & the android. I wanted to wait & see if they had any issues after the iphone release & also see if their rates are going to go up. I don't want to sign another 2 year contract & then have the rates go up on smartphones. And I don't want to get another phone & then have the same problem as I have with my blackberry. The Android is $100 cheaper than the iphone would be, but I like that with the iphone you can play games with friends on any network. Anyone know if you can do that with different phones? Like I have a droid & my sister has an iphone & we both have the same app words with friends, could we still play together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes words w/ friends was actually just released a week ago. It is playable with both networks/phones. There are other games that are making a transition as well along with texting apps like "kik" Similar to blackberry messanger it uses DATA rather then your texting plan...saving you money so you may even lower your plan if your other friends family have the same app for their iphone or android.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words Woth Friends makes the additional $100 well worth it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahaha...so I guess you won't have to pay that extra $100.
> 
> Also, regarding the price plan for smart phones..I don't believe the carrier is allowed to force an increase of rates on your phone mid term if your plan is already active. So if you purchase a smart phone with the current data plan they can't increase the price on you until you renew with them. So its better now then later IMO. But I don't think the rate will increase on 3G service and data for smart phones...you do however have to pay extra for 4G service ($10)
Click to expand...




I think you may have just sold me on the droid! I was holding out for the possible rate increase but if they can't do that then maybe I will go ahead & upgrade. My fiance & I were talking about losing the cell phones all together but if the rates aren't going to go up mid term we may just keep on staying connected! I like the idea of customizing the droid to what I want, for that much money it's good to have that option. OK, I feel informed! lol Thanks!


----------



## Fernando

zoogrl said:


> fmadrigal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoogrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Verizon & currently have a blackberry storm, which I am not impressed with. It's slow, no space to hold any apps & I don't feel like I get my $30 a month in smartphone fun! I am eligible for an upgrade & am currently debating between the iphone & the android. I wanted to wait & see if they had any issues after the iphone release & also see if their rates are going to go up. I don't want to sign another 2 year contract & then have the rates go up on smartphones. And I don't want to get another phone & then have the same problem as I have with my blackberry. The Android is $100 cheaper than the iphone would be, but I like that with the iphone you can play games with friends on any network. Anyone know if you can do that with different phones? Like I have a droid & my sister has an iphone & we both have the same app words with friends, could we still play together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes words w/ friends was actually just released a week ago. It is playable with both networks/phones. There are other games that are making a transition as well along with texting apps like "kik" Similar to blackberry messanger it uses DATA rather then your texting plan...saving you money so you may even lower your plan if your other friends family have the same app for their iphone or android.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words Woth Friends makes the additional $100 well worth it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahaha...so I guess you won't have to pay that extra $100.
> 
> Also, regarding the price plan for smart phones..I don't believe the carrier is allowed to force an increase of rates on your phone mid term if your plan is already active. So if you purchase a smart phone with the current data plan they can't increase the price on you until you renew with them. So its better now then later IMO. But I don't think the rate will increase on 3G service and data for smart phones...you do however have to pay extra for 4G service ($10)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may have just sold me on the droid! I was holding out for the possible rate increase but if they can't do that then maybe I will go ahead & upgrade. My fiance & I were talking about losing the cell phones all together but if the rates aren't going to go up mid term we may just keep on staying connected! I like the idea of customizing the droid to what I want, for that much money it's good to have that option. OK, I feel informed! lol Thanks!
Click to expand...





nice! Yeah, I've become some what of a smart "Smart Phone Geek" according to what my friends say. =D


----------



## onarock

Cory, its a newer form of communication that has taken 30 sec conversations and turned them into 10min conversations.



coreyc said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you Tom, I couldnt even pronounce one of those words and I could even begin to tell anyone their significance. I have an LG flip phone, not "smart" and no keyboard, so texting is almost out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We speak English here on this forum. Can someone under 20 years old explain what he just said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Onarock what's texting?
Click to expand...


----------



## Fernando

onarock said:


> Cory, its a newer form of communication that has taken 30 sec conversations and turned them into 10min conversations.
> 
> 
> 
> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onarock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you Tom, I couldnt even pronounce one of those words and I could even begin to tell anyone their significance. I have an LG flip phone, not "smart" and no keyboard, so texting is almost out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We speak English here on this forum. Can someone under 20 years old explain what he just said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Onarock what's texting?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



and has removed Uncomfortable silence and wasted minutes


----------



## Jharris1385

I may just look into this rooting. I read a couple of places stating it could really mess it up if you do it wrong...that has me worried.

Otherwise my main concern is my battery life on my Incredible.

Droid words is WAY better than Words with Friends. Droid words has a much better scrabble board...


----------



## Robert

Fernando:

What would you say is the technical level required to confidently go "off the grid" and root an Android phone? You certainly seem to have a higher than normal level of tech savvy blood in your veins. Would you recommend it for any old user?

I always built my own PCs. I was a mac hater, big time. I could always build something that was bigger and faster and less money than a mac. But, I never seemed to be tech savvy enough to keep their performance up. My machines performance and speed always seemed to decline somewhat quickly and instability always ensued. 

Then I got turned onto the mac. I gave up open platform and "customizability" for stability and long term performance. (I do miss having every Nintendo, Genesis, Neo Geo game known to man!). I've never looked back. 

This has been my fear with smart phones. I love my iPhone. (I'm sure I would love a Droid as well.). My iPhones have all been rock solid and have become a huge part of my life, certainly professionally but personally as well. People have told me about some great Jailbroken apps, and I've seen some cool rooted features on the Droids. (Ability to tether for free is above all else what I covet most.). I just don't know if I can risk instability!!! I rely on the phone 100% for work. 

BUT, playing Zelda on my iPad using my iPhone as a controller is just so damn tempting!


----------



## Fernando

Rooting CAN be risky if you don't follow instructions...but now a days if you "brick" your phone there are ways to get it back up and running. I would def. do my research into my specific phone. 

They have made it easy now a days and have 'one-click rooting apps'

If you have any questions regarding your phone...let me know I can maybe give you some pointers or hints



CtTortoise said:


> Fernando:
> 
> What would you say is the technical level required to confidently go "off the grid" and root an Android phone? You certainly seem to have a higher than normal level of tech savvy blood in your veins. Would you recommend it for any old user?
> 
> I always built my own PCs. I was a mac hater, big time. I could always build something that was bigger and faster and less money than a mac. But, I never seemed to be tech savvy enough to keep their performance up. My machines performance and speed always seemed to decline somewhat quickly and instability always ensued.
> 
> Then I got turned onto the mac. I gave up open platform and "customizability" for stability and long term performance. (I do miss having every Nintendo, Genesis, Neo Geo game known to man!). I've never looked back.
> 
> This has been my fear with smart phones. I love my iPhone. (I'm sure I would love a Droid as well.). My iPhones have all been rock solid and have become a huge part of my life, certainly professionally but personally as well. People have told me about some great Jailbroken apps, and I've seen some cool rooted features on the Droids. (Ability to tether for free is above all else what I covet most.). I just don't know if I can risk instability!!! I rely on the phone 100% for work.
> 
> BUT, playing Zelda on my iPad using my iPhone as a controller is just so damn tempting!




Hey Rob

Technical Level? Intermediate...which it sounds to me like you'd be okay, especially with the terms used. HOWEVER...if you are looking for just stability you might not want to go that route as far as rooting is concerned. The reason I say that is because you mention "off the grid" which is exactly what happens. Once you root:

1) You break warranty (software wise)
2) You lose the ability to do software updates (Except that if you've rooted most likely the developer of the phone's ROM you've converted to has already ported over the new update to his ROM. ROM is just a term used to describe the Interface that the developer has customized.

A lot of people don't like the 1st and it scares them. But I think it's really easy to do and I don't mind wiping my phone clean and starting over which only takes about 10 minutes and the joys of having root access outways the bad stuff In my opinion. 

In your case Rob I'd probably stick with a non rooted Android phone. If you're on ATT you'd probably like the Samsung Captivate/fascinate i believe. Very vibrant big screen. Easy to learn.


----------



## zoogrl

Ok I got a Droid X today! My fiance has said for the last couple weeks when I talked about getting new phones that he wanted talk & text only. Now we both have Droids  As soon as he heard the voice to navigate feature he was SOLD! ha ha it was great! He even had another phone picked out while I was asking questions about the droid. So any tips for a new droid owner on must have apps etc or things I need to know from someone more experienced?


----------



## methos75

I don't have a Android phone, but I do have a Nook Color that I rooted for full Android, I love this thing. basically a Droid tablet for $250


----------



## Fernando

zoogrl said:


> Ok I got a Droid X today! My fiance has said for the last couple weeks when I talked about getting new phones that he wanted talk & text only. Now we both have Droids  As soon as he heard the voice to navigate feature he was SOLD! ha ha it was great! He even had another phone picked out while I was asking questions about the droid. So any tips for a new droid owner on must have apps etc or things I need to know from someone more experienced?



haha great! An Android convert 

Apps wow there are so many out there...

Some that I like personally

AndExplorer (file explorer)
Androidify (fun little time waster)
Angry Birds (and Season Angry Birds)
Dictionary.com
Go!Chat (If you are a facebook chatter)
JEFIT (work out application)
KiK Messenger (you and your husband can text much faster w/ each other or other KiK people)
SkyFire (fast browser)
MotoTorch (LED application)
Movie Night
Movies (by flixter)
msnbc.com
Pandora
Slacker Radio
PicSay
Pulse
Tweet Deck
Words with friends
Tango
ToDo List widget
Zedge

There are many more out there...but I uninstall a lot when I don't use them much



methos75 said:


> I don't have a Android phone, but I do have a Nook Color that I rooted for full Android, I love this thing. basically a Droid tablet for $250



the Nook is great...cheap way to get a tab and useful


----------



## Fernando




----------



## ALDABRAMAN

They are cool. R2D2.


----------



## Fernando

N64 Emulator comes to Android Market

N64 Emulator


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I heard on the 5'oclock news today that the Android's are the number one most widely sold phone, blackberry's are number two and Iphone comes in third.


----------



## pebblelu

I'm just found this thread. I have a droid incredible and love it. It takes great pictures and video's. I take all my picture's with the phone now.
I just read a little bit ago about some one that collects flashlights, This has a real good on on the phone.
I've download movies on to the phone. I've learned quite about on the droid forum.
The picture in my avatar is with the phone.


----------



## Fernando

yeah same here I take all my pictures with my phone now too.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre

Fernando you need to see this video! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCW6AkEk9PY&feature=topvideos


----------



## Leebug

I am cell phone FREEEEEEEEE


----------

